# Need a good Dove Crock Pot recipe!!



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I'm looking for some quick ideas for a dove recipe that can be cooked in a Crock Pot. I'm about to get some started and thought I would ask you guy's opinions before I used one of my old "tried and true" recipes.

Always like to try things new.

Post up!!


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

12-15 dove (breasted out or plucked) 
2 T. butter 
1 can 7-Up 
1 tsp. seasoning salt 
1 tsp. parsley flakes

Place dove in bottom of crock pot. 

Add butter.

Mix 7-Up with salt and parsley. 

Pour over top. 

Cover and cook on LOW for 6 to 8 hours.

Enjoy! This also works well with ducks...


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

Something else I do with dove and teal breasts is to use any chicken parmesian recipe and apply it to boneless dove breasts or 1/2 strips of teal breasts.

Sautee in olive oil or coconut oil until golden browned on the outside, but rare on the inside.

Serve over pasta or rice. Goes well by itself with just salt & white pepper, or dipped in marinara sauce.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

cream of mushroom and cream of celery soup plus your usual seasonings; cook the doves in that mixture, add some onions. serve that over some rice.

TH


----------



## Boomer (May 24, 2004)

What trouthunter said........


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> cream of mushroom and cream of celery soup plus your usual seasonings; cook the doves in that mixture, add some onions. serve that over some rice.
> 
> TH


That's pretty much one of my old "tried and true."


----------



## NBTX (Mar 13, 2008)

Doves and beans, just add them to a good pot of homemade beans, cooked slow with some bacon ends or a soup bone.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Since I didn't have any 7-UP in the house, I went ahead with one of my old recipes.

Keep posting them up. I have more doves to cook.


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

Sorry I don't have the recipe but my dad made up some carne guisada using doves in the crock pot a few years back. It was outstanding. I've asked him about it several times but I think it was one of those, "a little of this, a little of that" recipes that he came up with one afternoon. If you get adventerous, give it a try.


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

Yumm... I'm going to have to try that Paloma Guesada this season.

Dove (brown em in oil) / jalapenos / stewed & fresh tomatos / garlic / cumin, salt & pepper.


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

*dove*

This is not a crock pot recipe but one of the best I have found.....Last year, I hunted with some people near Brackettville, and this is the way they prepared them....The secret is the marinade...Margarita mix........They marinated the dove in margarita mix overnight, then simply used the bacon and jalapeno wrap, and cooked on the grill....Best I've ever had..........Capt. Wayne


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

I saw a recepie where doves were folded into a boxed cornbread stuffing mix and prepared per instructions. I'm gonna add chopped onions and maybe garlic and bell peppers when I try it. sounds good. cornbread/dove casserole. may need to add a can of cream of mushroom/celery/or u-pic-it to it.


----------

